# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Adex

## BigBrucie

whats the science in adex timing 
it always taken eod or e3d why? 
im currently taking it every 7 days at 0.5 
and my joint are achy as hell also i got sore nipples 

has my adex timing defeated the porpoise of taking it?

more info please 
this is why we need more true medical research in regards to AS 
some say stay well clear of it during bulk cycle some say take nolva some say nolva during cycle is useless even with 2 years of research im at lost

----------


## gymnerd

I think its because the half life of adex is around 3 days so you want to keep your E levels consistant so EOD or E3d at the most is best.

----------


## Hitman

Youve spaced it too far apart, bring it back to .5 EOD and if its still itchy I say go ED.
Im on a permacycle so i take it ED (untill my surgery then no more adex)

----------

